# Taking in a mother & 8 babies..



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

So a woman I know takes in rescue rats/mice, gets them socialised and healthy, then finds them new homes. I've had mice off her in the past. Shes going through some difficult times and asked me if I could take in a mother rat and her 8 11 day old babies. I've agreed as I planned to take 2 baby girls off her hands anyways to go with my 2 girls. So I've agreed to raise the litter and give Momma a forever home.

I just wondered if theres any extra precaution I need to take as she's moving homes with her babies?

I'm getting her birthing cage etc with her so when her and her daughters are old enough I'll intro them to my girls and they can share their huge cage till homes are found and the boys can do in my spare cage. 

I just want to do the best by Momma and her kids.


----------

